# How many people have had the Recall work done?



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

I just had my wife's 2.5 recall work done, and the car is running a lot smoother now and seems to have moer power. It might be in my head. Time will tell.

My Spec V had the same work done, and I got the timing advanced, so I'm not sure if the timing, or the reprogramming is what made the diff.


----------



## eleuthardt (Dec 12, 2002)

Which recall? 

I have the timing advance... good mod.
I have the hesitation TSB done... better.
Also the fuel pump screen.... no difference.


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

It's only for us lowly 2.5 owners...

3.5 doesn't have any recalls out other than the pump screen that I know of.


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

what recall ruben.


----------



## eleuthardt (Dec 12, 2002)

Ruben said:


> *It's only for us lowly 2.5 owners...
> 
> 3.5 doesn't have any recalls out other than the pump screen that I know of. *


Still one heck of a car. I think you have the same recall on the fuel pump. Don't know of others besides the exhaust hanger.


----------



## 97sentragxe (Jun 20, 2002)

I haven't gotten any recall notices on the Altima...


----------



## eleuthardt (Dec 12, 2002)

97sentragxe said:


> I haven't gotten any recall notices on the Altima...


Go to http://www.nhtsa.dot.gov/ and do a search on the Alty. You will get a listing of the recallas with info specific to your VIN. I have not gotten any notices either, but the dealer WILL do any recall work that is necessary even WITHOUT paperwork.


----------



## altima25s (Feb 26, 2003)

:fluffy: Hello all, been a minute since I have replied on this. In regards to the recall. Since I live in the cold (Boston) it mentioned something about ice crystals forming on the gas tank, preventing the gas from doing whateva it does thus stopping the car from running. Also mentioned the pre-catalyst. If it is damaged, then the engine would be also, and could result in receiving a new engine. So i booked my apptiontment for 11/24. 
They are taking my car for a day and won't even toss a rental in the deal. I'll keep ya posted on what happens.


----------

